# Stock up for Frou Frou drinks, Stoli Style!!



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Not sure if it is a company wide closeout, but....
Picked up three 750 ml bottles of flavored Stoli (blueberry, raspberry, and vanilla) at the local Costco today for 21 bucks. A single bottle of any of those here in MN is about 16 bucks, so a pretty damn good deal if you are making blender drinks, or weird cosmos or something.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

If I am in a sweet toothy, frou frou mood, I dig the Vanilla with some diet Coke, tastes just like a ...you guessed it .... a Vanilla Coke.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

That is pretty cool... at that price, I'd consider getting em even though usually stay away from that sort of thing. 

In other news a local liquor store has Heineken Draught Kegs on sale for $10! For the uninitiated, these hold 20 beers a piece! I'm stocking up for graduation. :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

yeah, thought about getting an extra one or two just for, you know... experimenting.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Pete...what does Costco for tequilas?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

a couple of padrons, silver and anejo, I think, and some of them carry a nicer anejo I can't remember.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I did notice they carry Hendricks Gin as well. 29.00 for a 750, which is a good price, I imagine. Just grabbed some Dr. Bombay Sapphire a couple weeks ago, so the Hendricks might have to wait a bit, although some guys on here speak highly of it. Ain't temptation grand?


----------

